# Mansfield Tank



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone have an idea where I might find a Harbor Gray tank for a 1989 Mansfield. Not sure Model # but might be Model 63? This is for an uncle that I like or I wouldn't be looking to hard. Checked local suppliers, One had a lot of old stock, but not that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You'll need to take up dumpster diving to possibly find one...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Howdja break it?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

He broke it for me, saved me the hassel... but now I get to deal with it


----------

